# Teething Toys for Puppies (Please List)



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Please post all teething toys (non-toys) your puppy enjoy AS a puppy:

Dexter loved:
Cardboard
Plastic bowls (small) he like to carry them around
Plastic soda bottle (small)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Chair legs, shoelaces, corner of the couches and rugs, my cabinets, leaves and twigs from outside, anything dropped on the floor, my kitchen towels, pencils, dvd cases, rocks, and anything else they can get that they aren't supposed to have!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

_*ESPECIALLY*_


> anything else they can get that they aren't supposed to have


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Mostly fingers! Also nylabones, ice cubes, and towels. Someone recommended wetting and freezing a washcloth (like you do for babies) and he likes that too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

good tip on the washcloth! i saw a material bone in petco a few days ago, that you soak in water and then freeze for puppies (or something like that)...i guess that is along the same lines as the washcloth.

when do their puppy teeth come out?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Katie,

ROFLBO, and oh so true.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

TurboMom said:


> good tip on the washcloth! i saw a material bone in petco a few days ago, that you soak in water and then freeze for puppies (or something like that)...i guess that is along the same lines as the washcloth.
> 
> when do their puppy teeth come out?


Kipling's came out around 5 months - be prepared for bad breath during this time. It goes away once adult teeth are in


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda is 7 months and still has a couple of baby teeth. Her breath was horrible (and still can be bad sometimes) during the worst of the teething. We used Nylabones and the frozen washcloths. Just had to keep her in the ex-pen with the washcloth - otherwise when it defrosted it "wet" all over the floor!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Any tips on getting a puppy to actually chew on their chew toys? ound: I've never had this issue with a dog before but Eva doesn't seem into the nylabones, chew toys, etc. She'd much rather chew on my underwear or the cats' toys









I tried spreading salt-free peanut butter on her one bone, something that has always worked for me with dogs in the past, but that was a no go.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes ANYTHING that isn't Tillie's is what she wants!

At 8 months old, she now really loves her rawhide bone, I replace it once a week. She really gnaws on those! (and I never leave her alone with it, no worries!).
She of course LOVES paper, cardboard, tp, kleenex, pens, pencils, markers, and her newly discovered favorite toy is a wiffle ball! LOL

Just keep taking things away from her that she is NOT suppose to have, they will still steal anything they can get thier teeth on, BUT I've found that Tillie now KNOWs she's not suppose to have it and jumps up on the back of the couch and freezes with those "innocent" eyes and drops it immediatly. BUT this took a long time for her to do. AND she will NOT let go of certain prized items, a fabric softener sheet or dirty socks are her GOLD TREASURES! LOL When you take something from her, be sure to replace it with something she CAN chew on, her bone or something, we say , "NOT for Tillie" as we take it away and this is "Tillie's TOY" when we give her something she CAN chew on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh yes and plastic bowls and cups, she thinks the "tupperware" cupboard is HER toy cupboard! LOL


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Coco loves leaves, twigs, my kitchen table legs, the rug in front of the sink and his toys, a little red squeak ball that he throws himself and pounces on it and a frisbe and bear. But what really gets him going is my fingers and hands and clothes. I just say Ouch! real loud and walk away and give him his toys.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

oh man, Eva loooooooooooooooooooooooooves sour cream containers. She chases them around like mad. It's the only thing I let her get away with really because it's so funny watching her chase them.


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

Mochi's favorite teething toys (categorized)...

*Allowed and well-loved:* a Smart Water bottle (bigger than her, which she loves), small plastic frisbee, kong, children's plastic teething toy with rattler, rawhide stick (we don't leave her alone with either), frozen washcloth, paper towel rolls

*Not allowed and well-loved:* hallway runner, packing tape stuck on cardboard boxes, plastic edges on the potty park, daddy's shoes, chair legs, the clips and wires on the play pen

The frozen washcloth twisted in various shapes is the best - Mochi goes CRAZY over it! I'll have to try the tupperware containers too. We're trying to be creative with the chew toys, since she is destroying them left and right. We've also only had her for three weeks, and I am quickly discovering that Bitter Apple spray is my new best friend...

Does anyone else's hav enjoy chewing on human hair??


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Eva looooooooooooooves chewing on our hair. We joke that she's giving us a spa day lol.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

nylobone (and he enjoys it to this day!)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy has one toy that she has loved since we got her.
It is made by Petstages. She did a good deal of teething on it,
but as far as playing goes it is the only one she wants to play with. 
It fits perfectly in her mouth and she just loves walking around and squeaking it and having it thrown to her. ( I have learned to tune out the squeaking LOL)
(She has 4 of them. LOL) She has a box full of toys but doesn't play with anything but this one. It is very well made and I got it at petsmart.
This one is the Zebra and she also has the monkey version which is 
exactly the same only a different color etc. LOL


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amelia is losing teeth left and right. She loves to chew on the corner of our ottoman, we are constantly telling her to "leave it". She loves to chew on our socks! She steals them all and we find them in her bed. She also loves any kind of rope/string on stuffed toys that she has. She has one Ant stuffed toy and all she does is gnaw on his antenna. She seems to be pretty uncomfortable with the whole process. She whined the other day while eating,and has now started eating less, i think because her gums hurt so much. Any others notice a similar behavior during teething?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavAPuppy1 said:


> Amelia is losing teeth left and right. She loves to chew on the corner of our ottoman, we are constantly telling her to "leave it". She loves to chew on our socks! She steals them all and we find them in her bed. She also loves any kind of rope/string on stuffed toys that she has. She has one Ant stuffed toy and all she does is gnaw on his antenna. She seems to be pretty uncomfortable with the whole process. She whined the other day while eating,and has now started eating less, i think because her gums hurt so much. Any others notice a similar behavior during teething?


 Yes Zoey is loosing teeth right and left too and her appetite changes. Have I told you guys about our favorite chew toy it is a pig hoof they are only about a dollar and is like a hard bone. Maddie never really liked chews tell I got them the Hoof. It sounds gorse but is much better than raw hide. Raw hide does not digest in a dogs stomach. That is what the natural pet store sales person told me. The hoof lasts for weeks . I think it is what has gotten Zoey threw teething.
It is so funny I was writing this post and not watching the girls and they came down stairs with a plastic cup from the bath I just gave them I better go up hope the shampoo I left on the floor is still their


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

brookeandcolby said:


> Mostly fingers! Also nylabones, ice cubes, and towels. Someone recommended wetting and freezing a washcloth (like you do for babies) and he likes that too!


I tried the washcloth thing today and she really enjoyed it!


----------



## sanducando (Dec 9, 2010)

HavAPuppy1 said:


> Amelia is losing teeth left and right. She loves to chew on the corner of our ottoman, we are constantly telling her to "leave it". She loves to chew on our socks! She steals them all and we find them in her bed. She also loves any kind of rope/string on stuffed toys that she has. She has one Ant stuffed toy and all she does is gnaw on his antenna. She seems to be pretty uncomfortable with the whole process. She whined the other day while eating,and has now started eating less, i think because her gums hurt so much. Any others notice a similar behavior during teething?


Mochi is whining a lot too, and I've noticed she enjoys gnawing on harder "toys" on the worse days (for example, the clips on her pen, or the pen itself!). The kong has been a lifesaver too; she actually prefers it without treats!

Last night we noticed Mochi lost one of her bottom front teeth - she looks so silly when she smiles! Her new name is snaggletooth  I'll have to try to get a pic and post it up, it's too funny!


----------

